# 2014 Rescue 3 and ACA Swiftwater Rescue Courses



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

With a high water season upon us and incredible demand for courses we've added another Rescue 3 Swiftwater Rescue Technician / Whitewater Rescue Technician course for June 6,7,8 on the Arkansas River in Buena Vista. 

The course is filling fast but we do still have space availalble at this time. Please contact me at 719-221-6716 or at [email protected] with any questions or to reserve your space in the class.

Thanks and be safe!

Eric


----------

